# New users should be allowed a max of 5 posts before being obliged to upload a profile picture



## TheShedCollector (May 6, 2021)

Title says it all. Time for some more colour and make it easier to identify people at a glance.


----------



## Thumb Butler (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Uncle Warren (May 6, 2021)




----------



## karz (May 6, 2021)




----------



## DumbDude42 (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Image Reactions (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Techpriest (May 6, 2021)

Forcibly give them the anime profile pic


----------



## Nathan Higgers (May 6, 2021)

GOD FUCKING DAMMIT NULL CAN YOU CLOSE REGISTRATIONS PLEASE? I WANT MY GAY LITTLE CIRCLEJERK TO BE EXCLUSIE GODDAMMIT CAN YOU CLOSE DOWN A&H? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I WAS BULLIED IN SCHOOL AND I HAVE BEEN ON THIS SITE FOR 2 DAYS SO NOW ITS MY TURN TO EXERCISE POWER OVER OTHERS AAAAA FUCK FUCK WHY DID THAT NEWFAG DISAGREEE WITH ME?
HE FUCKING DARED TO DISAGREE.... WITH ME!!!!!

THE FUCKING NERVES......

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 6, 2021)

New users should be forced to use the random anime avatars until I personally decide I like their opinions and grant them privledges.


----------



## 419 (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Goyslop Muncher (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 6, 2021)

Haram Exercise said:


> View attachment 2147541


----------



## EthanDude (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Mountain Dew (May 6, 2021)

>Joined in 2020


----------



## Least Concern (May 6, 2021)

no


----------



## Null (May 6, 2021)

New users should be allowed a max of 5 posts before being obliged to sneed


----------



## Moff Ensign (May 6, 2021)

sneed


----------



## General Tug Boat (May 6, 2021)

The state of the forum circa 2021


----------



## Fireman Sam (May 6, 2021)

What if they want to Chuck instead?


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (May 6, 2021)

Only if it has to be a pic of their feet


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (May 6, 2021)

Tell these uppity youngsters to get the fuck off my lawn.


----------



## MaxPayne (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Xenomorph (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Fucktwat The Clown (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Prophetic Spirit (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Consider Lizärds (May 6, 2021)




----------



## MediocreMilt (May 6, 2021)

TheShedCollector said:


> make it easier to identify people at a glance.


People change their profile pics regularly, without necessarily following a noticeable pattern. It's already not always easy to recognize some of the posters you regularly see.

That being said, it would be funny if Null changed the default to something ugly/embarrassing  enough to make people want to change from it.


----------



## Radical Cadre (May 6, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> People change their profile pics regularly, without necessarily following a noticeable pattern. It's already not always easy to recognize some of the posters you regularly see.
> 
> That being said, it would be funny if Null changed the default to something ugly/embarrassing  enough to make people want to change from it.


Every second Tuesday of each month, a random user should be chosen and everyone will have their avatar changed to whatever the random user has chosen.

It'll confuse the fuck out of everyone.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 6, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> View attachment 2147504


----------



## A Welsh Cake (May 6, 2021)

They should have to read my posts before they can post. Really get a feel of why this site venerates me yaknow.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 6, 2021)

Your suggestion doesn't work for based neverposters like @secret watcher or based glitch-ghosts like this fuckin guy, though.


----------



## Hubert J Catterwall (May 6, 2021)

Null said:


> New users should be allowed a max of 5 posts before being obliged to sneed


Null should be obliged to being a kiddy fiddler



.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (May 6, 2021)

I can't sneed


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (May 6, 2021)

They have to sit through both cakefarts cwc version and any Nikacado Avocado buttfuck video first


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (May 7, 2021)

New users should post thumb pics before being allowed to have a pfp


----------

